# Smoking wood in Northern Europe



## freiesleben (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi all,

I moved back to Denmark in Northern Europe a few months back and after a bit more than two years in Texas, I am used to use Oak and especially Pecan. Anyone who could advise what alternative there at least is to Pecan, as I have used that in most of my smoking in the States. I would say walnut, but not sure how to get much of that. Oak is not that difficult to get, but chunks are only sold in "small" bags of approx. 3-4lbs.

Hope someone can assist, I know there are a couple of British gentlemen/ladies in here, which might be the closest to the Danish climate.

All the best

Soren


----------



## jasper7 (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm not sure if this will help, but birch is used for smoking.  I doubt it's anything like pecan, but would be similar to alder.  You may have already tried it, but I figured it was worth a mention.


----------



## freiesleben (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks Jasper :) I have tried beech for cold smoking, but not birch, my brother has something, so maybe I should try it. I have asked in the neighborhood if anyone has walnut or oak :)


----------

